# Fantasy Aquatics



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Just bought some Hara Hara Catfish from Cary at Fantasy Aquatics for my mini set-up. A fine fellow indeed, and very reasonably priced. Drop by and say hello. Check their hours before you do.
Rick


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, Kerry is a great guy to deal with. Still trying to get the place more organized but well worth a visit. Got some nice corals from him last week and everything is doing great in my tanks.

I think he's open evenings (Tuesday to Thursday), the from noon till evening on Friday and open all day on the weekends. But like the OP stated, call first and make sure he's there or someone is there before you go.

Anthony


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

We went there the other day and Kerry was a pleasure to talk to, and his dog spot was a Cutie. She wasn't too sure about my daughter in the stroller. It was cute.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> and his dog spot was a Cutie.


 The dog is nearly as big an attraction to see as are the fish.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Spot is going to have to be the stores mascot  Looking forward to my next visit


----------

